# 3 American Fantails for adoption



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have 3 white American Fantails that are looking for new homes. I rescued them from the Lazy 5 Ranch here in NC. I love Lazy 5, but I found it ridiculous that they had about 36 fantails stuffed in a 4x4 section. They were spunky, but very dirty and in need of some room and special care. I took home two pair, quarantined them, medicated them, and fed them up heavy. Also gave them some baths. They look much better now! I'm hoping to go back and rescue more in the future. I let them know the birds were overcrowded. The owner is out of town a lot and probably wasn't aware of it.

I have two cocks and one hen (unfortunately the other hen died recently ). Their names are Mary, Joseph, and Herold (as in Hark! The Herold Angels Sing ), because it was Christmas time and a friend's church was having a live nativity scene at the Ranch when I got them.

They are sweet little birds and would make great indoor or outdoor pets. All I ask is that you pay shipping, and give them a good home!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The fantails are now spoken for!  Thank you Rackerman!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The fantails are now spoken for!  Thank you Rackerman!


Ahhhh, I'm so glad he's getting them........it was meant to be


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The fantails are now spoken for!  Thank you Rackerman!


Thank you Becky, you made my day!!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Thank you Jay3 for letting me know. She's my dear Friend!! Jay3 has been my mentor!! She won't say it, but she is...........*


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> Ahhhh, I'm so glad he's getting them........it was meant to be


Sure was Waynette...........Your awesome too......... Thanks for being a friend..........


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't wait  You guys are going to love them! They aren't perfect as far as show quality goes, but they are as sweet as can be  And that's really all that matters I think.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I can't wait  You guys are going to love them! They aren't perfect as far as show quality goes, but they are as sweet as can be  And that's really all that matters I think.


I agree 110% Becky!! I can't wait!! Hopefully you can rescue the rest!! They are coming to a good home.......
I am so happy Jay3 let me know and I was on time.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

It is nice to hear stories of when thing go right. Way to go!!!!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Pictures, pictures, pictures!!!!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thumbs up to both of you  Hope to see some pictures soon


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Yes, I can't wait for pictures too! Becky said she would get some today!!
Wow, I will have 3 lofts......*


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

rackerman said:


> *Yes, I can't wait for pictures too! Becky said she would get some today!!
> Wow, I will have 3 lofts......*


When is she sending the birds?


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> When is she sending the birds?


Were planning on the end on next month (February). Can't wait........


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Becky, Does Lazy 5 have anymore fans left. Check and let me know. I may know someone that would take a few pair.
Barn Pigeon


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well they don't sell them or anything. Since I only took 4, there should be over 32 left.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's some pictures:
http://picasaweb.google.com/MaryOfExeter/January2011


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Here's some pictures:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/MaryOfExeter/January2011


Thanks Becky, Their beautiful! My wife will love them!


----------

